# Back from Colorado.



## Pointpuller (Sep 7, 2016)

After 9 years of applying for a Colorado Mule Deer tag I finally drew 1 but it wasn't my 1st choice hunt.  Didnt know much about the Unit but I didnt lose my pref points by drawing the 2nd choice so I decided to go.  After a 29 hour straight through solo drive I arrived.  Spent the first 2 days sleeping in a pup tent while scouting for a spot I liked.  Finally found what I was looking for and set up camp.





Tough hunt!  Very few deer.  Setting up on ridge tops glassing for hours and I saw a few good bucks but they were all on private land well below me.  On the 5th day I did a midday stalk through an Aspen thicket and hit pay dirt.  It was raining so I was able to stalk along silently.  Saw deer legs at about 15 yards and got ready.  She was feeding hard quartering away and I drew and shot.  Missed low between front legs but got LUCKY and sliced the neck as she had her head down feeding.  She ran straight down hill, 40yds from my tent and piled up about 150yds from camp.  After countless hours and miles from camp it happened right there.  Had a great time and was extremely satisfied getting it done on my terms.  Looking forward to my next hunt out there, hopefully with a 1st choice draw.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Sep 7, 2016)

Congrats that's a fine deer!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 7, 2016)

Good stuff.


----------



## Barebowyer (Sep 7, 2016)

Congrats man!  That's awesome!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 8, 2016)

Yes sir! Looks like a fine trip for sure! I'm loving that room with a view!


----------



## dpoole (Sep 8, 2016)

Public land hunting by your self AWESOME HUNT


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Sep 8, 2016)

Congrats , there is nothing like hunting out west.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 8, 2016)

WTG. Looked like a fine camp. 
That deer had some meat.


----------



## jasonp (Sep 8, 2016)

Congrats on the mule deer!! What unit did you hunt? I was in Crested Butte Colorado 2 years ago elk hunting.  I think it's was unit 54. I saw elk and lots of mule deer.


----------



## Todd Cook (Sep 8, 2016)

Outstanding! I love it out there and hope to go back. I've hunted muleys twice and haven't killed one yet. That's a fine deer. Congratulations.


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 8, 2016)

Great experience, hunt and thanks for the story and pictures!
Congratulations.


----------



## GregoryB. (Sep 8, 2016)

I would be happy to shoot that deer any day . Congrats.


----------



## jerry russell (Sep 8, 2016)

Mule deer rank way up there on my favorite things to hunt.  Congratulations.


----------



## robert carter (Sep 8, 2016)

Outstanding!!! I gotta get out of the swamp sometime.RC


----------



## Al33 (Sep 8, 2016)

That's fantastic!! I admire your will to do it yourself by yourself. That's a mighty long drive by yourself too!!


----------



## AllAmerican (Sep 8, 2016)

An admirable accomplishment!  Congrats.  Great pictures And thank you for sharing, that's what it's all about.  Looks like the elk may have been chewing on that Aspen tree your deer is hanging from.


----------



## Pointpuller (Sep 8, 2016)

Thanks for all the kind words.  It was a great trip but a tough hunt.  I was in Unit 15 and I wouldn't recommend it for an archery Mule deer hunt but you can pull it off if your determined and not picky.  Ive had lots better Mule deer hunts in Wyoming.  Should draw MD, Antelope and elk this upcoming year in Wy.  Im hoping when I finally draw the Colorado 1st choice deer tag I will still have the fortitude to get a good one.  Killed several mountable elk and antelope but haven't closed the deal on a good mule deer yet.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Sep 8, 2016)

You done good, enjoyed the story.


----------



## Todd Cook (Sep 8, 2016)

Great. Just great. Now you got me thinking about muleys again. I got some unfinished business in those mountains.


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 9, 2016)

That was great to read. Good job man. Your motivation is motivating me.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 19, 2016)

Good deal. I love hunting out West.


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 20, 2016)

Awesome!


----------

